# GermanShep's 2021 Fall Soil Test



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello,
I just joined this group in hopes to improve upon my knowledge in lawn and gardening. I feel that I want to start with a soil test because I just moved into a new construction home and I don't know anything about my soil. I know that your lawn can only be as healthy as it's soil beneath it, I also want to spend my money on the proper soil corrections based on my soil test results and not waste money on unnecessary things. I have done some reading in this soil fertility area forum and I am considering sending my soil to either Ward Labs or Servitech Labs for analysis. Can someone chime in with what labs they used and what their soil test looks like? I am hoping to see a visual example of the soil test reports from each of these labs so I can decide which one I feel more comfortable with. I want to be able to read and interpret my soil test properly along with help from other forum members.
Thank you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I haven't been updating this but it will give you a start. You can also search TLF for by specific lab name to see what people have posted.



Ridgerunner said:


> I thought I'd keep a running collection of posted soil tests, so people can see what different test lab reports look like and what others are doing with the results.
> 
> Midwest
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26303&p=366605&hilit=midwest#p366605
> ...


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Ward or Waypoint are both good. I have used both with no issue.

The visual charts are not that important. Ward doesn't have graphics. Waypoint does.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you for the information on the various labs. That is exactly what I was looking for to determine what lab I will be using for my upcoming soil test. I now plan on using the Waypoint lab located in Atlantic, IA That lab located in Iowa should have a good grasp on the upper Midwest soils so I feel comfortable with them because they are located near the Rochester, MN area so it will be convenient for me to get the soil samples to them. 
Questions that I have after I get my results back is: will the people on this lawn forum be able to give advisement on how to make my soil better and what steps to take? Should I request the lab give me recommendations or will they do that automatically? What tests should I have the lab run on my soil.
Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

GermanShep said:


> Questions that I have after I get my results back is: will the people on this lawn forum be able to give advisement on how to make my soil better and what steps to take?


This forum as a whole has everything from guys who's day job is to work on golf courses, to guys who have never owned a lawnmower and everywhere in between. You even get the occasional crazy ******* who likes math like me.

This lawn forum is a very helpful place full of people willing to share their experiences and aren't trying to profit off of your successes or failures. This is a great place to learn as much or little about lawn care as you allow it to be. I would highly suggest poking around a bunch of different subforms here and get help/advice/ask questions...etc.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

^+1


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Recommendation for Ward are on the form. Where you ask them for it. Waypoint gives them.

Keep in mind most of the labs are Ag related not specifically grass related. Once you get the results post here. In general you will want to do ph corrections first.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I just sent in my soil samples this morning to Waypoint Analytical and also Logan Labs to find out what I have and what I need to do after my results come back. I'm hoping to really hit hard the lawn and soil hard this Fall to get ready for a successful 2022. I will post my results as soon as I get them back.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello,

I just received my soil test results back from Waypoint Analytical and I have attached a copy for your advice. I am extremely disappointed to see such high PH levels as I battled this in my last lawn however I never give up hope on improving my soil. I am open to all recommendations and hoping that you all can point me in the right direction. My goal is a hard push for the next year to get my soil to the optimum levels so I want to push the soil ammendments and fertilzers as hard as possible. I did also send the same batch of soil to Logan Labs and i am interested to see how the 2 reports will compare. I will post the Logan one when I receive it back.

Thank you in advance for all inputs.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

Can someone help me with their opinion of what I need to address on my soil? I always enjoy getting additional suggestions to make sure there is nothing that I am mssing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH is normal in your area. You likely have hardwater in your area too. Some try lower it with elemental sulfur. Try to use AMS as your source of nitrogen since it has a bit of H that can help.

I'm not sure what waypoint Iowa means by P1 in the phosphorus test method. I think it is bray1/weak. Regardless your P is low. I suggest MAP if you can find it.

Everything else looks ok.

Check the soil remediation guide for other products and rates you can use.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I am no expert like Gman.

The PH is way high. Based on you area you might not be able to do anything with it. Like Gman said it really will depend on what you want to do. Like Elemental Sulfur or Citric Acid apps. AMS is best for the Nitrogen source.

The Phosphorus is super low needs to be around 25 - 50. If I see higher than 50 I do nothing with P. The things I keep in mind is dont put it down if Big storms are predicted it just runs off. If you ever aerate or till put it down then. The further down in the soil the better. Which is not always do able.

You dont need Iron or Micros packs

I would also say your Sodium is high might be normal for up there mine is less than 1.. I was thinking of Base saturation ignore.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I have been doing a lot of soil research and trying to find the best methods to improve my soil numbers. pH being high is something that rarely moves down in my area even with the use of elemental sulfur. It most cases in takes so much to reduce the pH even the slightest bit and it may drop a few points at most so I know I will have to live with the high pH and use FAS applications to improve my color. I went through this same thing at my old property in another part of MN so I know that high pH is normal in the upper midwest and also in TX. I did apply 6lbs/K of MAP 11-52-0 to get my phosphorus to improve and I want to apply another 4lbs/K in the Spring. I don't want to apply to much this late in my season as we are nearing frost so soil temps are rapidly dropping in MN. I also have used some Miracle Gro bloom booster 10-30-15 sprayed from my hose end sprayer to improve my P and K levels into the soil more deeply before we have frost setting in. I know that the granular MAP application will move into the soil very slowly so I am hoping the liquid applications will help both my P and K more quickly getting down into the soil quicker. I would like to see my Potassium level come up a bit. The only micro that seems a bit low to me is the Boron but I don't think that I will try and adjust it until next season. I also plan on putting down an application of Urea right after growth stops here in the next 2 weeks or so.
That is my overall game plan to finish out this year and start thinking about next year and soil moving the right direction. I appreciate all the advice I have been given so far and really enjoy this forum!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

GermanShep said:


> I have been doing a lot of soil research and trying to find the best methods to improve my soil numbers. pH being high is something that rarely moves down in my area even with the use of elemental sulfur. It most cases in takes so much to reduce the pH even the slightest bit and it may drop a few points at most so I know I will have to live with the high pH and use FAS applications to improve my color. I went through this same thing at my old property in another part of MN so I know that high pH is normal in the upper midwest and also in TX. I did apply 6lbs/K of MAP 11-52-0 to get my phosphorus to improve and I want to apply another 4lbs/K in the Spring. I don't want to apply to much this late in my season as we are nearing frost so soil temps are rapidly dropping in MN. I also have used some Miracle Gro bloom booster 10-30-15 sprayed from my hose end sprayer to improve my P and K levels into the soil more deeply before we have frost setting in. I know that the granular MAP application will move into the soil very slowly so I am hoping the liquid applications will help both my P and K more quickly getting down into the soil quicker. I would like to see my Potassium level come up a bit. The only micro that seems a bit low to me is the Boron but I don't think that I will try and adjust it until next season. I also plan on putting down an application of Urea right after growth stops here in the next 2 weeks or so.
> That is my overall game plan to finish out this year and start thinking about next year and soil moving the right direction. I appreciate all the advice I have been given so far and really enjoy this forum!


Sounds like you researched well.


----------

